# Flyhawk New:1/350 Kango！！1/700 U Boat VIIB！！PE Details



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Hey ,here is the most precisive 1/350 Kango Super Detail ,including 14 pieces Photoetch frets,,8 pieces of 356 full copper main artillery,plus 12pieces of 150 full copper secondary battery,specially made for 1/350 Aoshima Kango,perfecting your bridge,flying Deck and Anti-aircraft cannon platform,improving the model appearance greatly with many corrected mistakes in research.That’s the 1/350 magnificent Kango with very extensive photoetch accessories….
PS:1/350 Kango for Fujimi is on the way…..:wave:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow! Having never worked with Photo Etch before this is probably not a good beginners set  The results are amazing though - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice brass,but who is stocking it?
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Isn't it KONGO?


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

GordonMitchell said:


> Nice brass,but who is stocking it?
> cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


Hi, please refer the the website below,Thanks:wave:
http://www.flyhawkmodel.com/en/marketing.html


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

oggy4u said:


> Isn't it KONGO?


Yes ,it is 1/350Kango for Aoshima


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

flyhawkmodel said:


> Hi, please refer the the website below,Thanks:wave:
> http://www.flyhawkmodel.com/en/marketing.html


Thanks:thumbsup: I have also forwarded this link to a few non members that are into IJN in 1/350 scale

Gordon:wave:


----------



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

GordonMitchell said:


> Thanks:thumbsup: I have also forwarded this link to a few non members that are into IJN in 1/350 scale
> 
> Gordon:wave:


Thanks so much for your help:wave:


----------

